# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  (الرويحه ) حشرة الميتين

## عفاف الهدى

اهلين جماعة 
صورت اليكم شغله كنا متفاجئين منها صراحه 
في عشرة محرم الأولى ليلة جمعة كنا جالسين في بيتنا القديم بعد ما خلصت القراءة اتجهنا الى الغرفه

ولاحظنا وجود الرويحه  الحشرة الي تجي كل ليلة جمعة  احنا انسميها رويحه 

ويقولوا لينا انها تجي عن الميت صاحب البيت يشوف اهله

المهم احنا متعودين ان الرويحه لونها بيج او رمادي 
هلمرة غير الرويحه الي جتنا كانت لابسه السواد 

سبحان الله ..كنا متفاجئين ..ومع اني كنت خايفه منها الا اني صورتها عشان تشوفوها

----------


## همس الصمت

هلا عفاف ..
صحيح انا الي اشوفها رمادية تقريبا
او مايلة الى اللون الترابي .
وغريب ان هذي لونها اسود ..
الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين ..
الله يعطيك العافية عفاف غناتي
على الطرح  ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي خيوو


مشكورة عالمرور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
مأجوره ومثابه غناتوو 

سبحان الله 
صحييح الي احنا انشوفهاا تكوون رماديه 
بس هذي صايرره سووده 
سبحاان الله 

الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم وموتى جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب 
موفقه لكل خير وصلاح
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة عالمرور خيو

----------


## حنين الايام

سبحان الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الخالق 
شكرا عالمرور

----------


## ليلاس

*الله يرحم موتانا و موتاكم و موتى المؤمنين و المؤمنات أجمعين..*

*سبحاااان الله ..*

*تسلمي خيتي ..*

*الله يعطيييك العاافية ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلمي عالمرور خيو

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وآلعن عدوهم*
 *سبحان الله ..! امرها غريب* 
*صحيح احنا نشووفها بلون ترابي وهذي اختلفت هالمره*
 *الله يرحم امواتنا وامواتكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات*
 *عزيزتي عفاف*
 *شكرا لهذه اللقطاات العجيبه الحلوة*
 *الله يعطيكِ الف عاافيه*
 *تحيآاتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

والله يرحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات ..

بوركتي على التصوير ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي 
شبكة 
تسلموا عالمرور 
والله يرحم امواتنا وامواتكم واموات المؤمنين

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا 

غاليتي عفاف 

الله يرحم امواتكم واموات المومنين 

اول مره اعرف المعلومه عن الرويحة

سلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين سويت 
مرحبا فيش

----------


## انتم

اللهم ارحمهم 


قريب اسكن شقتي اقل من شهر وغرفتي النوم مليانه منهم مادري من وين 


الله يعين

----------


## I wanna

الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم

معلومة جديدة الحقيقة ومشكورة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انتم
الله يعينش خيو 
رشوها قبل لا تسكنوا فيها

i wanna

شرفت متصفحي

----------

